# Oh. no...no, no, no!!!



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

If one goes to the Memphis portion of this website...there will be a thread saying Congratulations on Rudy Gay. CRAP! I know it may be a Memphis spewing out bull, but ohhhh, noooo! =( !


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

There is something I do not understand though....if Houston has not said anything about the Battier-Gay trade, then how come Boston just traded Foye to Portland?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

we ****ed up


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> we ****ed up


Eh?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, what's going on with this??? I was just about to get excited about Gay!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ESPN reporting that its Gay AND Stro Swift to Memphis for Battier....dear god thats just terrible.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, slap my arse and call me a female dog. THAT...is the worst thing that could happen to Houston in the field of sports. Houston might, just might have already gotten over the fiasco in the NFL, but this item will be talked about forever in Rockets lore!


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I keep saying...why does Memphis want Swift back...Didnt they let him go on purpose cause he wasnt working out there.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

cause they get rudy gay and get rid of battier.. oh god this is like  NO MASKED CURSING -YM


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

we got ripped off like a bunch of little *****es in the playground. that's an absolute ****ing robbery. we weren't that desperate to get rid of swift were we?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We DO want to get rid of Swift, but not in this fashion. where we lose 1 potential player and 1 not-so-good player, for only one decent player. I would never trade 2 players just for one, unless a proven superstar was coming to me.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sure everybody here will change their minds once Battier helps turn Houston into one of the best teams in the league this season. By no stretch of the imagination is Battier a superstar, but the intangibles that he brings will fill several voids that we had last season. You can't blame Houston for wanting to win now. How much longer are we going to continue playing for the future? We've been playing for the future for practically all of our last several seasons, and with Yao and McGrady the focus shouldn't be about five years from now but about this season. So what if Gay turns out to be a stud. With him, there's just as much possibility of becoming the next Darius Miles/Stromile Swift as there is to becoming a superstar in the NBA. With Battier we know we have a shot to contend for an NBA chip next year.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Imagine the irony if we faced Memphis in the first round, assuming we make the playoffs. =D


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

-double post-


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Imagine the irony if we faced Memphis in the first round, assuming we make the playoffs. =D


lol..Imagine them getting their first ever win against us..or even worse, beating us in the series..


----------

